# Mid back pain



## nabernhardt (Aug 25, 2011)

a patient is having xrays of the thoracic and lumbar spine
the dx is midback pain and low back pain

can I use 724.1 for the midback pain or 724.5?
also if it says upper back pain do you use 724.5?


----------



## MnTwins29 (Aug 25, 2011)

Just my opinion here, but I go conservative here - since 724.1 is specific to the SPINE and your dx states mid BACK pain, I  would go with 724.5 because the back pain may not originate in the spine - may be muscular or of some other origin.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree with the 724.5


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes it is 724.5..

Nalini CPC


----------



## nabernhardt (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks everyone just wasnt sure which way to go but that makes sense now.


----------

